# Fishing Central Florida Inshore Waters



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Fishing Central Florida Inshore Waters*_
Been fishing 'Central Florida Inshore Waters' ever since the late forties. What a journey it has been.

The Sunshine Skyway Bridge opened in 1954.



I started fishing the miles of grass flats & numerous rock piles in the area even before the bridge opened. 

Thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard for providing current pictures which bring back many fond memories of the best Central Florida has to offer:

The challenging to catch Mangrove Snapper:



Way back when the Red Fishing was spectacular; it still is!



The grass flats were over-run with Trout. NO season closure, NO possession limit. The only requirement was Trout had to be 12 inches:



The flats were home also to the hard to catch Snook. Most leaped-for-the-sky and were long gone:



Flounder gigging at night was fantastic:



Blue Crab fishing during the daylight hours was very good; at night it was fantastic!



And the best was still to come:



The best of the best... Fresh baked fish stuffed with Blue Crabs:



Is the fishing or the eating better? 

Much more study needed!

A very special thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard for a lifetime of promoting an open fishery for one & all.



_*Fishing Central Florida Inshore Waters*_


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Dylan took time out of his extremely busy schedule to provide inshore pictures for this article. Hubbard's does not do inshore; he, or the Marina, makes absolutely nothing from doing so.
Good idea to know the facts before opening ones BIG mouth!
*“It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”*

― Mark Twain


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Easy Bob


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*AGAIN! “It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”

DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THE MEANS???*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You ok Bob?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

NO TIME FOR THIS NONSENSE!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

10/4. Thank you for putting this in the out of area section.
Carry on.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> 10/4. Thank you for putting this in the out of area section.
> Carry on.


you run 'em off again. now......what do you have to say for yourself. lol.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> you run 'em off again. now......what do you have to say for yourself. lol.
> jack


He seems kinda uptight tonight. Must be the storm.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*AGAIN! “It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”

DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THE MEANS???* 

I think NOT!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> *AGAIN! “It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> 
> DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THE MEANS???*
> 
> I think NOT!!!


Bob will it help to talk with someone? Anything we can do for you here?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Anything we can do for you here?" ABSOLUTELY! Leave town & take your third grade education with you.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Anything we can do for you here?" ABSOLUTELY! Leave town & take your third grade education with you.


Bob where do you want me to go?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sure U really want to know?


Has nothing to to do with white-black-green or purple... But being 1/2 way human!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Sure U really want to know?
> 
> 
> Has nothing to to do with white-black-green or purple... But being 1/2 way human!


So were back to the race thing again are we? I was raised by white people if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

'Has nothing to to do with white-black-green or purple... But being 1/2 way human!'
Read closely & try to understand. 
Race has NOTHING to do with it. It's about being 'HUMAN!'

Grade 3 just moved to grade 2.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That hurts Bob.
I hope you have a Great Color Free Day.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think Bob really likes me. He just has trouble showing his true feelings.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

What's crazy is alot of folks on here think Joey's a white dude. He's just a little like skinned is all.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love every color. I don’t get Bob’s racism issues.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> What's crazy is alot of folks on here think Joey's a white dude. He's just a little like skinned is all.


up here in selma we call it "light skinned". 
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

referring to bob's first pic: i've always wondered why that bridge is a semi-circle. when i first crossed it at night, the view is fantastic of the mainland. anybody know why?
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> up here in selma we call it "light skinned".
> jack


Thats what I meant was lite skinned. He's more albino


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I still like them white women though.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I am a people person who tried very hard to find the good and to like everyone. 
Joey, you keep bringing up race. Why! Could it be that you are not happy with yourself?
I have two degrees in Psychology & belong to PsiChi the international honor society in Psychology. I worked for years with people just like you. You need help!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbison said:


> I am a people person who tried very hard to find the good and to like everyone.
> Joey, you keep bringing up race. Why! Could it be that you are not happy with yourself?
> I have two degrees in Psychology & belong to PsiChi the international honor society in Psychology. I worked for years with people just like you. You need help!


wow, this is amazing; you and i have something in common. in addition to the masters degree in biology, i also have a minor in psychology where i wrote a paper on epistemology. i zeroed in on the problem of the criterion. the stoic greek philosophers have always intrigued me. knowledge, or the lack thereof, has roots that go way back to the greeks when they studied and wondered why some people knew not what they spoke of much less the origin of the value of their knowledge.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob Your the one that brought up the race issue. Look at your post #15.
But that’s ok. I still love you Man.
When you gonna invite me down and take me out in your charter boat for free?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have two degrees in Psychology & belong to PsiChi the international honor society in Psychology. 

i'm sure your membership is in the southeastern region. what chapter are you affiliated with?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob it’s all about perspective.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sicker than sick!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's a copy-paste from #29 for bob:
knowledge, or the lack thereof, has roots that go way back to the greeks when they studied and wondered why some people knew not what they spoke of much less the origin of the value of their knowledge.

jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)




----------

